# Do You See Much Difference?



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

Meet TipTop aka Tipper. I got him last fall as a freebie and mainly as a companion for my TB gelding. He is a 2000 Canadian Warmblood with very impressive bloodlines (Grandson of Jus De Pomme) but not so impressive conformation. When I got him I would told he would need shoes to be ridden. Then found out through a friend who worked at a barn he was boarded at he needs corrective shoes. No I didnt do a PPE and I should have but to me it wasnt important to have him sound for riding, he is a companion. I got him and noticed after a bit he wouldnt try to play with my older gelding even with him pushing to do so. Then he cantered and could barely do it and was ouchy after. My farrier has been working closely with me as his feet werent in any condition that was helpful. Hes been on a 4 week program getting corrective balanced trims. For a month or so hes been doing really well to the point he actually canters out in the pasture (160 acres) with the rest of the herd. My farrier also said he should be fine to start light walking (no circles though) so we did and he did wonderful on the trail. Last time she said I should ask for a trot and see what he does. We discussed how he might toss in attitude or even a buck just because he will associate it with being painful before. I asked him for it and he did buck at first but within no time he took about 10-15 trot strides with no issues and we left it at there. I know he will never be in shows or anything and thats not why I got him but atleast he will be a good little light trail horse. 
Anyways, I wanted to get a confo critique of before and after. What faults stand out to you. I do know most of them but its always interesting to see what others think. Also, do you think hes improved since I first got him?

Before: Sorry they arent the greatest
When I first went to see him

Standing, and yes he did stand looking like this often 

With his blanket on but gives an idea on his legs more

Just eating hay


Taken yesterday:
standing in the pasture

Standing tied up






His front legs



I can take more next time Im out but I wont be there till atleast sunday.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That poor boy has the wonkiest legs I've ever seen in my whole life. Poor baby!


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> That poor boy has the wonkiest legs I've ever seen in my whole life. Poor baby!


Yes, I know that! We have done what is possible to help him with having him trimmed properly. There is still more progress to make with his hooves but hes made a lot so far. Im happy hes atleast sound in the pasture and okay to be ridden very lightly at a walk. I feel bad for him that they actually had him in full work before


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Between the rotations and the over at the knees.... he certainly has a limited future. Part of the reason he did not want to move is likely all that front leg stuff.. and probably wanting to take pressure off the front causing pain in the back. He also has some pretty upright rear pasterns and swelling in the hind pasterns. 

Years ago I had to handle a black filly.. standardbred.. that this horse reminds me of. Crooked everywhere and I believe in a lot of pain. I think she had osteochondroisis and it led to her growing pretty much like this horse looks. This horse has larger hocks.. hers were small and round. She was a well bred thing.. Middlebrook farm filly. Very nice above those legs.. but those legs. Ugh. 

She was also nasty tempered. I am convinced that was pain. There was no way to relieve her pain either. The breeder sold this horse to an unsuspecting buyer who thought he would race her. 

Instead he had to have the knacker come and put her down. 

This horse does look better than when you first bought him and kudos to you for trying to help him some.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

FlipFlopTipTop said:


> Yes, I know that! We have done what is possible to help him with having him trimmed properly. There is still more progress to make with his hooves but hes made a lot so far. Im happy hes atleast sound in the pasture and okay to be ridden very lightly at a walk. I feel bad for him that they actually had him in full work before


Good for you for trying to help him out. As a breeder, if I had a colt born with legs this wonky, I'd have had him put down before he was 6 months old. Poor thing will have soundness issues all his life because of those legs. I hope you can get him serviceably sound and keep him that way.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I doubt those problems just popped up. I imagine some of his ancestors also had the same faults. A former work load, probably just added to them.

But I am glad you have him. Kudos to you for putting him in such nice condition now and doing so much to keep him as pain free and happy as you are able. Many would have dumped him in the killer auctions, way before this. 

Lizzie


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am very sorry to say so, but this is horse looks permanently lame in front. I had a friend who's lovely mare went this way. She rode her for maybe an hour or so, and then she would buckle in front and go down. No remedy for it.
So sorry. =(


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor guy! Those legs make me cringe, but good on you for being so willing to help him out. Make sure you don't let him get any fatter than he is. In his case, I think being slightly thin would be better than slightly overweight.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes he definitely looks better. I think you have the right attitude for his future. Light work if and when he is ready for it will keep him happy and help to prevent arthritis stiffening. If he can't do the light trail work after all and you are okay with just ground work and a 1/2 hr walk around the yard, that's awesome. 

Good for you. He looks better, feels better and you are attentive to his mindset and physical limitations.


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was thinking hes changed a bit since I got him, not only in soundness by his condition. It seems too (more in person) that hes developed better muscle from being able to actually walk. Before his neck was SOOO skinny and hid but just flubber. Now he atleast has a bit more of a neck and more muscle on that butt.
I seem to be a sucker for helping problem horses. My TB was diagnosed with an SI injury back in 2009 and most would have sent him to the kill pen as the vet said he pretty much couldnt be ridden. Well he got 3 months stall rest and has been on pasture rest since 2009. Another vet said last year he was now okay for light work too and to restart him slowly. 
As far as TipTop, we dont care if he even ends up not being able to be ridden. Hes a super sweet horse and has a personality of gold. Hes a keeper for sure lol. It was planned anyways that if he was going to be okay for light work it would just be short trail rides with my non-horsie hubby and ends up hes so clam and nothing fazes him out on the trail so he will be good for him to learn on. 
We will still continue to work on improving his condition if possible and in the meantime slowly get him into short trails and such for some exercise. 

One thing though.. next horse Im getting will be a nice QH that doesnt have issues lol. I need atleast one issue free horse =)


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

So we all know his legs are a big issue. Any critiques of above his legs?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

with the exception of a bit long in the coupling and a bit lacking in rear engine, he is very nice.

ABOVE the legs.


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

Elana said:


> with the exception of a bit long in the coupling and a bit lacking in rear engine, he is very nice.
> 
> ABOVE the legs.


I thought he was a bit long there too. Thanks.

Its sad actually how his legs are so wonky. I bet he would have made a pretty nice jumper just like his sire if they werent so messed. 
His sire is Novalis and he was bred in SK by Dorsch Farms when they still had him. Heres his full pedigree Tiptop Canadian Warmblood

The breeders must have known he wouldnt make it though. Hes not even on their sold page and they didnt have much to say about him when I contacted them and didnt really care about how he was doing. And to think, he would have went for atleast $5,000 as a young horse. 3 years prior to me getting him he was full leased to a show barn and they were going to try to use him in lessons. They had him in corrective shoes just masking the real issue. I was told they gave up on him once he was sound because it cost too much and he was quite the handful. I think it was just pain still. 
Anyways Im happy I have him, he can spend the rest of his life with me. Hes a doll to be around and its just a plus that we have him now pasture sound and sound for light trail riding =)


----------

